# Happy Birthday Regina!!! *Pics*



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, today my little Regina turned 1 year old! (They grow so fast... *sniff*)

She got a pack of treats, a bunny stuffed toy, a little hedgie stuffed toy, and two scratch off happy birthday lottery tickets (she was mad that she didn't win either of them). I also got her a bike speedometer to keep track of how many miles a night she runs, and I installed that on her wheel.

I gave her a little foot bath before taking her birthday pics (she was cranky that she had to have a foot bath on her birthday :lol so by the time I got around to taking her pics, she was having none of it and kept trying to run off. I did manage to get a few good ones, though! Here they are:


















I have to give a shout out to shaelikestaquitos for the idea to make a birthday hat. I was wondering where I would find a hedgie-size hat, and then I saw Kashi's homemade hat! Thanks Shae!


















"Why are you wearing my hat? That's my hat!"


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, awe! that little hat is so cute on her! and I love the last picture when she's staring down the stuffie that stole her hat! too cute! :lol:


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Aww, Regina looks so precious and her hat looks fantastic! Happy Birthday Regina!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!

what a loved, spoiled hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Regina!
I LOOOVE her hat! So adorable! I would have made Kashi a pink one too, but he's too "manly" for that  I love the last photo, though omg <3

WHY IS SHE SO PRECIOUS??


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Such a beautiful birthday party for such a beautiful birthday girl!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Regina, looks like you had a wonderful day even if you had to get a foot bath lol  You are a precious hedgie


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG that is too cute. HAPPY BIRTHDAY REGINA!
The hat is just adorable. And tell Regina that most people don't win those tickets, so she shouldn't feel too bad


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Regina says thanks for all the birthday wishes and hat compliments! I think she secretly enjoyed the extra attention, even though she pretended not to 



shaelikestaquitos said:


> I LOOOVE her hat! So adorable! I would have made Kashi a pink one too, but he's too "manly" for that


Haha, aww, Kashi looked pretty dapper in his manly, non-pink birthday hat!



xspiked said:


> And tell Regina that most people don't win those tickets, so she shouldn't feel too bad


LOL, she was only disappointed for a little bit. I think she was angrier that her hat got stolen! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Regina and here's to many more to come!  Love the pics,thanks for sharing!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Regina! That birthday party looks awesome!


----------

